

Press UP UP DOWN DOWN LEFT RIGHT LEFT RIGHT B A B A on Thrillist - zhs
http://www.thrillist.com/

======
sdoowpilihp
Here is the javascript and css for this little trick:

<http://pastebin.com/krHi5bMF> [http://s3.amazonaws.com/moovweb-
marketing/playground/harlem-...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/moovweb-
marketing/playground/harlem-shake-style.css)

------
troygoode
um, the logo shakes.

~~~
melocin
Sound required to "get" it

